# Torque Wrench for f8?



## pit (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi. I have an f8 and would like to ask what is the best Torque Wrench? Mean like cheap, but will last. I will use it for my Seat Post, and probably for future carbon handle bar.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

No such thing as a good, cheap torque wrench. You spent how much on your F8 and you want to cheap-out on the most important tool for working on it? I use the small Park torque wrench TW5.2. Know that the F8 uses lots of the Torx bolts, from T10 (seat post) up to T30 (seat rail binder) I think. So you'll need a good selection of those as well.


----------

